# Aorus Liquid Cooler 360 Schrauben gesucht



## GuterUser112 (17. Februar 2021)

Hallo, ich habe leider einige schrauben von meiner Aorus Liquid Cooler 360 verloren und bräuchte diese nun wieder. Weiß jemand wo man das Schraubset kaufen kann? Da der Gigabyte Support wie erwartet nicht Antwortet (Anfrage vor über einer Woche gestellt) Weiß ich nun auch nicht mehr weiter da nirgendwo sowas verkauft wird. 

Würde mich über Antworten freuen  
MFG.


----------



## soulstyle (17. Februar 2021)

Hast Du mal ein Foto von einer Schraube?
Sollte nix besonderes sein.
Schätze das ist eine M4 er Schraube, Länge müsste man mal ausmessen.


----------



## GuterUser112 (17. Februar 2021)

Danke für die Antwort,
Bräuchte im Prinzip alles was auf dem ersten Bild zusehen ist, also das was zur Montage vom Radiator & Lüfter gebraucht wird. 

Bin nicht so der experte was Schrauben betrifft


----------



## JoM79 (18. Februar 2021)

6 - 32 UNC x 5/16 Zoll Länge 7,94 mm Innensechskantschraube
					

6 - 32 x 5/16 Zollschraube, Innensechskantschraube. Alle Schrauben einzeln erhältlich. Weitere Kategorien: Gewindebohrer, Madenschrauben




					www.zollshop.de
				











						6 - 32 UNC x 1 1/4 Zoll Länge 31,75 mm Innensechskantschraube
					

6 - 32 x 1 1/4 Zollschraube, Innensechskantschraube. Alle Schrauben einzeln erhältlich. Weitere Kategorien: Muttern, Scheiben, Federringe




					www.zollshop.de
				



So was zum Beispiel.


----------



## GuterUser112 (18. Februar 2021)

Danke!
passen die genauso wie die originalschrauben? nicht das die Dinger in den Radiator bohren.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Februar 2021)

Die Längeren könnten etwas zu lang sein.
Was du genau brauchst steht aber auch in der Beschreibung.


----------

